# unser zweiter Film "Die Schreibmaschine"



## scavanger (23. Juli 2002)

Wir haben unseren zweiten Film jetzt endlich fertig. 

Werde bald mehr dazu schreiben.

http://www.christiangrail.de
und dann auf Video klicken.

Außerdem benötigt ihr für "Die Schreibmaschine"
den neuen DivX 5.02 Codec, zu finden unter 
http://www.divx.com
(ja nicht den mit Werbung)

viel Spaß.

Christian Grail


----------



## Kaethe (23. Juli 2002)

Also zum 1. Film gibs also noch ne Fortsetzung,ja?
Weil ich bis jetzt nicht hinter den Sinn der Handlung gestiegen bin.  
Aber ich lass mich überraschen wie es weitergeht. 
Musik müsste noch in den Film eingesetzt werden.  

Zu Film #2:

Eigentlich ganz gute Kameraführung, guter Schnitt usw aber irgendwie fehlt der Pep. Das ist ein bischen langatmig geworden. Wenn die Person an der Schreibmaschine wenigstens mal was gesagt hätte. Z.b: "Scheiss Tastatur" oder "Ich schnall nicht wie das gehen soll"
Der Zuschauer muss sehen (gesehen hat man es) und HÖREN das er mit der Computertastatur nicht zurecht kommt! Audio ist ganz wichtig! 
Aber die Handlung ist wirklich gut geworden! 

PS:
Pass auf wenn Du Urheberrechtlich geschützte Songs in den Videos verwendet! Ich würde es nicht machen, sondern versuchen die Musik selbst zu schreiben! Wenn jemand dahintersteigt kann das ganz schnell böse Folgen haben. Privat ist das kein Problem, aber im Internet kann es jeder sehen.


----------



## scavanger (24. Juli 2002)

danke dass du dir die film angeschaut hast und deine meinung geäßert hast.

Zum ersten Film ist die Fortsetzung sogar schon fertig geschnitten, ich will ihn aber nicht veröffentlichen da er nicht so geworden ist wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe. Wie du schon betont hast, ich habe es einfach nicht geschafft einen Sinn in den Film zu bringen.

Der zweite Film war dann der nächste Anlauf einen Sinn in den Film zu bringen, den aber nicht jeder versteht ( du bist eine Ausnahme). Übrigens bin ich der Hauptdarsteller ( ich sehe wirklich so schlimm aus ) und bin nicht unbedingt mit dem besten Sprachorgan ausgestattet worden. Ich werde den Film aber noch nachvertonen.



PS: Diese Videoschnittecke gibt es weil ich einen Austellungsplatz für meinen ersten Film gesucht hatte *g*.


----------



## MoMo (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

schähmst du dich denn gar nicht, dass du deine Tastatur so mies behandelts, sie schlägst, wie bessesen auf ihr rum hämmerst...?

*ODER: Ist das überhaupt deine Tastatur?*   

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## scavanger (24. Juli 2002)

es hat mir ja auch das herz gebrochen  !!!
ich habe sogar versucht extra sanft zu der tastatur zu sein.

chris


----------



## MoMo (25. Juli 2002)

...und wie bahendelst du denn deinen Monitor???????

Vor allem fande ich hart, einfach das Festplattenkabel so rauszuziehen... geht der Rechner jetzt nocht ?
Noch eine Frage: Wie hast du das denn in Word so gut hinbekommen, dass er immer genau das macht, was du auf der Schreibmaschine eintippst? Hatte da im Hintergrund ein Dritter die Tastatur ;-)?

MoMO


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. August 2002)

Schonmal was von De-Interlacing gehört? Oder stören dich die Qualität, die Linien und die Artefakte nicht?


----------

